# Black marks on Teeth



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey all,

Sorry I haven't been on lately, have been out of HK.

But recently I have noticed that Micah has black/grey marks on his teeth, I am still trying to get a photo of it. 

But could this be plaque? He has plenty of dental chews so I don't understand how those black markings got there.

There are markings on his teeth and 2 black spots on the inner part of his gum...

What should I do?


Thanks
Ivan


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Which teeth are stained with black spots?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*He may need a professional cleaning of his teeth at the Vet.*

The black spots on his gums could be birthmarks.
One of my Goldens has something like that on his tongue.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Does he chew on the bars of his crate? That can cause scoring and discoloration.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker had black marks on his teeth from his tire when we first bought it for him... the tire also scuffed up the walls when he threw it around the room... but you probably don't have a tire toy...but maybe one of the toys is black..??


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Does he chew on the bars of his crate? That can cause scoring and discoloration.


OH, that might be it...

I did catch him chewing on the bars of his crate a few times...

This shouldn't have anything to do with plaque does it?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ivan's been MIA for a while! Hope his summer is going well.

As for the chewing on the bars, it doesn't create plaque, but it can cause scoring (grooves) in his teeth if he does it too much.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Gum is normal...

Teeth is probably from the crate, does he mouth at it


----------

